# Config_net_radio



## steff aka sId (19. Mai 2004)

Wie enable ich die oben genannte Funktion im Kernel von Suse 9.0? Greetz Steff


----------



## Thorsten Ball (19. Mai 2004)

Schau halt mal ob du schon so ein Modul hast und es laden kannst. modprobe net_radio eventuell.
Wenn nicht musst du in den source-Ordner gehen und entweder die .config manuell bearbeiten
oder mit "make menuconfig" oder "make kconfig" im Menü den Punkt auswählen.

Thorsten


----------



## steff aka sId (22. Mai 2004)

kann das Modul nicht laden der sagt mir :
*Can't locate module net_radio* 
mit dem make menuconfig klappt es auch nicht 
da kommt *No rule to make target `menuconfig´. Stop * bei make kconfig dasselbe.
Wo finde ich den Source ordner?
Greetz Steff


----------

